# Half nut repair



## ddillman (Dec 27, 2022)

The half nut on my Grizzly G1031 was worn badly when I bought the machine. I used epoxy and metal powder to repair it which held up for a couple of years. When I had things apart for maintenance I noticed some of it was breaking off. So I found a round acme threaded nut. Turned down the outside diameter to 1.25". bored out the half nut mechanism to 1.25". then brazed the new nut in place. Split the nut in half and sanded it down to match the bracket. Used a file to relieve the thread edges and reinstalled it. This one should last the rest of my lifetime.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 27, 2022)

Nicely done!


----------



## ddillman (Dec 27, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 27, 2022)

Yes, nicely done!   Isn't it great when repairs can be made utilizing our own tools?!


----------



## ddillman (Dec 27, 2022)

Yes it is, especially when it works out correctly.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 27, 2022)

And if it goes bad, we call it learning.
I've got a growing pile of precision scrap. 
There was a time that I hung all those "trophies" on the wall as a reminder. But I became concerned about the weight on the structure....

Well done!!

Daryl


----------



## benmychree (Dec 27, 2022)

I did the same repair to my 9' Monarch Jr, but instead of brazing the new nut in, I faced off both sides of the half nut and inserted a flanged insert that was then pinned on both sides of the flange; I say only one half nut, because on this lathe there is only one.


----------



## ltlvt (Dec 27, 2022)

I did something similar on my Clausing 100 except I brazed a cast iron slug to the Half nut then bored and tapped the slug with an Acme Tap.  The mental challenge is what I love about resurrecting the Old Vintage Iron.


----------

